# under the counter coffee maker



## d&amp;ptrike (Apr 10, 2008)

I know camper world has one,our counter space is limited , would like some input.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

RE: under the counter coffee maker

well i can tell u this from experience ,, we bought one of those under the counter CP's ,, from target ,, same as CW ,, anyway ,, when i went to install it ,, as u said ,, not enough under counter space ,,, so we put it in the stick house ,, and settled for a 4 cup on the counter type ,, regular coffe maker ,, it works ,, and we can store it under the sink while traveling  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## elkhartjim (Apr 10, 2008)

Re: under the counter coffee maker

Check your shocks Rod...we levae ours on the counter.  Of course no 60 mph curves yet but we have coffee all the time...sometimes we have to lick it off the floor.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

Re: under the counter coffee maker

:laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:    
I am i person that don't even want to here  a dish rattle when traveling ,, but u know me paranoid       :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:
Bty JIm i have very good shocks ,, and air ride ,, but i think the tires may have something to do with it ,,, ( ok now worring again about the trip) ,, :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Kirk (Apr 10, 2008)

Re: under the counter coffee maker

I have had one of them in our RV for the eight years that we have been full time. We love it but you do need to have a proper location for it. Ours is mounted to a cabinet such that it is over the dinette table.


----------



## elkhartjim (Apr 10, 2008)

Re: under the counter coffee maker

Rod...turn down the hearing aid.  all is good in a silent world.  How do paper plates rattle anyway?  Inquirying minds want toknow?


----------



## dennis1949 (Apr 11, 2008)

Re: under the counter coffee maker

We had one in our last trailer. Had plenty of room and was easy to mount. Bought it at Wal Mart. Was a whole lot cheaper. The new trailer came with one already mounted.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 11, 2008)

Re: under the counter coffee maker

well we don't have one of them under the cabinet thing. we got our 12 CUPS CP ( I like coffee) on the counter right beside the 4 stall/ slice toaster. we put down the rubber mat thingy that keep them in place. we haven't had not one problem with them sliding off or around. but since ya'll have mention it I will look at what is available and see it is do able. we don't have rattle from cup or dishes, paper and plastic make very little noise when we travel. :laugh:  :laugh:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :approve:  :clown:


----------



## DARLING (Apr 11, 2008)

Re: under the counter coffee maker

I don't usually drink coffee but tea.  Do the CP get hot enough for tea?? Don't want to buy one of those special pots for tea.

Does the pot stay on the rack while traveling? Or do you have to take it out?

Inquiring minds want to know

Darlin


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 11, 2008)

Re: under the counter coffee maker

We use an old fashoined metal perculator.  We don't worry about it breaking while "on the road".    Just throw it in a plastic dish pan along with the coffee.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 11, 2008)

Re: under the counter coffee maker

Darlin, a drip coffee pot wouldn't let the tea steep long enough. What we use now is a liquid green tea concentrate. Add some hot water to thin it out a bit, and you're all set. 

I'm partial to sassafras tea myself. I drink it ice cold and sweetened. (It's what they used to make sarsaparilla from.) Kind of a flavor mix of root beer and licorice.


----------



## DARLING (Apr 11, 2008)

Re: under the counter coffee maker

Never had sassafrass tea but it sounds geat.   Like root beer, birch beer, & love black licorice.  Where can I get some?  

Where do you get  liquid green tea?   Is it sweetened or not?

I have english breakfast, irish breakfast, green tea,  & about 8 different celestial seasons tea.  All in bags.

Sweeten with real honey.   Not fake stuff at WM.   Life don't get much better.  yummmmmm

Darlin


----------



## elkhartjim (Apr 11, 2008)

Re: under the counter coffee maker

the only way to drink sassafrass tea is hot.  Its growing wild all over my land and don't ever plant it cause it will take over everthang.  Boil the roots  about a good handful for at least 20 minutes and then let steep for about 10 minutes.  Its also great if you have a chest cold to make a hot compress with...an ole Indian taught me this trick.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 11, 2008)

Re: under the counter coffee maker

Didn't mean to hijack the coffee pot thread!  :blackeye: 

Check out http://www.SassafrasTea.com

Jim, I'm going to have to visit you and get some trimmings!


----------



## brodavid (Apr 12, 2008)

Re: under the counter coffee maker

hot chocolate with marsh mellows for me

ps also like good old sassafras tea hot or cold


----------



## DARLING (Apr 12, 2008)

Re: under the counter coffee maker

TC

Thanks for the link for sassafrass tea.  Looks like my kinda site.

Darlin


----------

